# Large LCD vs Projection and Screen



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

OK men, here I go with another newbie question....in your opinion, which is best video...a large screen or the largest flat screen you can get. My room length is approximately 30 feet...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Rule of thummb is 1" of screen for ever 1.5" of distance to the seating position. The new TV's do bring up this discussion since the pictures are very good without all the set up details with a projector. I think the problem with your room is the size, which is really a good thing. Just not for a TV. After adding up the costs of even the largest TV, you'll fare much better with a projector.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The question has a lot of follow up info needed...best video IS an opinion and to answer meaningfully, you have to establish context. What are the lighting conditions, viewing distance, size possible, personal viewing preferences, etc, all are part of the equation. 

The best bang for the buck in terms of picture size is certainly projection, but there are many caveats...


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

All of your questions can be answered by the simple answer of...it is a bare room, therefore, I am designing my HT based off of my advice here. My first concern is video...My personal opinon is a screen with projection bwcause it actually give the "theater" feel and they produce a larger image, correct?


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely projection and screen. You can have a decent size screen (100" and up) and projector for much less than the largest Flatscreen TV. Of course you can make it as expensive as you like 

I have a 110" screen and sitting at approximately 10-11' with the projector hanging 15'. The movie experience is... :yay:

EDIT: But, like lcaillo said, you have to be able to make the room completely dark. Ambient light is killing unless you have a Black Diamond screen. Otherwise a TV is the better option.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Rakkasan Trooper said:


> All of your questions can be answered by the simple answer of...it is a bare room, therefore, I am designing my HT based off of my advice here. My first concern is video...My personal opinon is a screen with projection bwcause it actually give the "theater" feel and they produce a larger image, correct?


That would be my view. Remember, however, that a complete theater experience requires a well thought out audio system as well (and don't forget the sticky floors). That is a pretty big room...


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I would go with the projection screen. They are more cost effective especially when you get into the larger screen sizes. I have a 120 inch Stewart Fire Hawk and sit about 14 feet back. I get the theater feel every time I watch a movie.


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome advce men!!! What I am looking for...with that said...any advice on a good wlectric projector that may be mountes in the ceiling recess, aame advice on projector and sound...how many speakers and location...and su. Woofers?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have a budget in mind for a projector? Actually, since you mentioned the audio side of things as well, perhaps you can let us know what you had in mind for a video budget and for an audio budget and we can move forward from there.


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Do you have a budget in mind for a projector? Actually, since you mentioned the audio side of things as well, perhaps you can let us know what you had in mind for a video budget and for an audio budget and we can move forward from there.


My budge is not infinite nor is it cheap...I would rather pay the extra dollars for quality/dependability...I am swinging toward the SHARP 844 80IN LCD TV as opposed to a screen....I am open to any ideas, both audio and visual...I want to dedicate about 2/3 of my budget to quality sound equipment....


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

Latest news...anyone have any ideas, knowledge about the Mitsubishi Diamond 92 inch??? Just trying to weigh all options....


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally in a dedicated room I would definitely recommend a fixed screen with a nice projector. Your choice of screen and projector depends on whether you want to view 3D and how much you can darken the room.

When choosing a projector you need one that is especially designed for home theater use. That means lower light output (no problem in a dark room) and high contrast and excellent black levels. A good place to start is projectorcentral.com. I filled in some of the filters and chose to include discontinued models, because you're maybe better of with a used more expensive model.


----------



## JavaughnS (Aug 6, 2012)

Projector and screen all day.. The entire experience is more intense. Electric screen for the audience shock.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally think Sony's VPL-HW30ES SXRD Projector is impossible to beat for the money. Combine with the Stewart Greyhawk Screen and you would have a tremendous foundation. I am not sure how infinite your budget is, but given the size of the space, I would use Klipsch Reference Speakers. They are not wallet busting and produce tremendous SPL's with very little Amplifier/AVR power. Add 2 Hsu Research VTF-2 MKIV Subwoofers, an AVR like Denon's AVR-3311 (many great alternatives as well), and Cabling from Monoprice and you are pretty much set. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rakkasan Trooper (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice men!!!! Keep it coming, I am trying to sponge all of this all in....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can put in the good word for JVC projectors - especially I you are really interested in 2d (as opposed to 3d). If you want inky blacks and crazy contrast... JVC should be on your short list.

Use projector central or projector reviews to get an idea of different models you can focus on... And then google for reviews. I found a lot of the UK model numbers for US released products (for example the Panasonic 7000u is the 5000u in the UK) and found a lot of great review sites coming out of the UK. Also, checkout hometheater.com... Look under their review tab for pj reviews.


As for screens, I bought my fixed screen from Carada - they have a solid reputation as a huge bang for the buck screen maker and I can attest to their excellent customer service and the quality of their product.

Give the Polk Audio RTi speakers a fair shake - another solid company, great customer service and they great speakers.

Good luck.


----------

